# 27 ich -saugeye



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Have had this in the gallery but haven't had a chance to post yet.
Caught late along the rocks.... throwing a rapala. Very early for it to start but you never know!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a good Saugeye!! Congrats!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, what a pig! Great fish.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Heck of a fish, Im going up to Lake Erie in the morning hopefully we run into fish like that.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that is one big muther!!!:B


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice pig,ying:B


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice fish Ying!!! Glad to see the bite is starting for you!!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

nice NICE fish. 

I have the feeling it might be starting earlier this year than last. I got into a couple small - but keeper - saugeyes last weekend off of some rocks in the area. They went back


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Ying6 - Impressive catch, here's to many more!


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice fish man.

hopefully thats a good sign that those monsters are going to start biting.:B


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

ying6 said:


> Caught late along the rocks.... throwing a rapala. Very early for it to start but you never know!


Oh brother...somebody open a window in here...lol. Nice saugeye yingster!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congrautlations! That's a PIG. Awesome!

CG


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Ying-That is a very nice S'eye! You da' man!

Tim


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Thats a Hawg!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I have been waiting for this fish to show up. it was 27 1/2" to be exact and 8 pounds 5 ounces. great fish but mike where's the love for the guide who took you to the hole and gave you his favorite rapala? lol he drop kicked a 5 pounder that night as well trying to keep it on shore thought I was going to have to go in and get him.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Where was it caught? Delaware?


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice fish! Way to go.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Ya big showoff 

I'm going out once more in the morning, with hopes of upstaging you. I wouldn't bet on me though lol


----------

